# جولة فوتوغرافية داخل حجرة الدفن المكتشفة حديثا في سوريا..



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*| 27.09.2009 *

* جولة فوتوغرافية داخل حجرة الدفن المكتشفة حديثا في سوريا *






_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: تعد مملكة قطنا من أهم الممالك في سوريا القديمة_

* اكتشف مؤخرا علماء آثار ألمان حُجرة دفن في قصر ملكي قديم بمدينة قطنا السورية يعتقد أنها تعود إلى العصر البرونزي. موقعنا يصطحبكم في جولة فوتوغرافية عبر ما تحتويه المقبرة من قطع أثرية مغرقة في القدم. *





​ بعناية فائقة تم وضع آواني من الخزف والمرمر والجرانيت. وكان  بعضها قد تجاوز الألف عام حين وضعت داخل حجرة الدفن. فقد  صنعت في العهد الفرعوني القديم، ما يدل على أن مملكة قطنا كانت تربطها علاقات جيدة بالقوى السياسية الأخرى في ذلك العهد.  ​ ​ 




_Bildunterschrift: _​ 
:download: ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

* 27.09.2009 *

* جولة فوتوغرافية داخل حجرة الدفن المكتشفة حديثا في سوريا *


 





​ يمسك هذا القرد الحجري بإناء يحوي مساحيق للتجميل، فيا ترى لمن تعود؟ وبفضل وجودها داخل حجرة الدفن، حافظت التماثيل الحجرية لمملكة قطنا على بقائها لآلاف السنين. وصرح البروفسور بيتر بفيلسنر من معهد الآثار في جامعة توبنغن الذي أشرف على عمليات التنقيب "أن هذا الاكتشاف عوَّضه عن  السنوات الإحدى العشر من  البحث الشاق والمتواصل".  ​ ​ 



_Bildunterschrift: _​ 
​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

* 27.09.2009 *

* جولة فوتوغرافية داخل حجرة الدفن المكتشفة حديثا في سوريا *








قبل 3500 عاما، قام أحد الأشخاص بوضع حلي من ذهب في إناء من الرخام الأبيض، بما فيها خواتم وحجر وبروشات وضعت بجانب جعران فرعوني مصنوع من حجر اللازورد وتمثال رفيع من العاج. فهل تعود كل هذه المقتنيات إلى أحد أفراد الأسرة المالكة أو إلى أصحاب البلاط؟ ​ 



_Bildunterschrift: _​ 
​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*27.09.2009 *

* جولة فوتوغرافية داخل حجرة الدفن المكتشفة حديثا في سوريا *







 وفي خبايا حجرة الدفن، تم اكتشاف ثلاثين جمجمة. بيد أن الملفت للنظر أن بقايا العظام تم رصها وفقا لمجموعات مختلفة وضعت بينها صناديق من خشب. ويبحث  العلماء عما إذا كانت هذه الصناديق قد  استعملت  لدفن رفات ملوك سابقين.   ​ 



​
​


----------



## اني بل (1 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومة حلوة وجديدة وأول مرة أسمعها ميرسي كليمو لطرحها​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

* 27.09.2009 *

* جولة فوتوغرافية داخل حجرة الدفن المكتشفة حديثا في سوريا *


 

​ هنا كان يقطن ملوك قطنا. وشهدت مملكة قطنا عصرها الذهبي بين عامي 1600 و1800 ق. م. ، حيث كانت من أقوى ممالك الشرق القديم في هذا العصر. لكنها  دمرت عام 1340 ق. م. على يد الحيثيين.​ ​ 



_Bildunterschrift: _​ ا​ لكاتبة: أولريكه فولبرس/وفاق بنكيران​ مراجعة: طارق أنكاي ​​


----------



## ارووجة (1 أكتوبر 2009)

واو  معلومات جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2009)

Joyful Song

كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## الأخت مايا (2 أكتوبر 2009)

رائعععععععع  كليمو فعلا مجهود مميز جدا

الله يبارك تعبك  
واحلى تقيم الك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات حلووة كتيير
ميرسى ليك كليموو
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*يا سلام عليك يا كليمو
عن جد استمتعت جدا بمعرفة ها الموضوع
ربنا يبارك محبتك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة

كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخت مايا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

سندريلا

كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## white rose (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*معلومات حلوة كتير كليمو

الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع المميز والرائع

والمعلومات والصور الرائعه

الرب معااااكم


----------



## rana1981 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*بتعرف كليمو انه ما كان عندي خبر بالموضوع 
شكرا كتير لمجهودك*​


----------



## جيلان (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جااااامد جدا هقبال ما يقدروا يجاوبوا على الاسئلة المطروحة
ثانكس يا زومل على الجولة اللذيذة دى*


----------



## maria123 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كتير عن جد موضوعك راءععععععععع


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

just member

كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

white rose

كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى

كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

rana1981

كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

​ 
*
حقيقى موضوع رائع جداااااااااا*
* يستاهل تقيم بس مش عارفه مش راضى يديك تقيم*
* بس ليك تقييم عندى هحوشهم لك ههههههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جيلان

كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ماريا 123

كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

